# Mag1C SSC P7 D2DIM Mod



## darkzero (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's another finned Mag1C P7 mod. I know this one's been done before but since it will be going away to my overseas buddy at least I can remember it by posting it here. I hope he enjoys. :wave:

-Finned Mag1C by Mirage Man
-Modified Hotlips C
-TaskLED's D2DIM Direct Drive PWM Dimmer
-SSC CSWOJ surrounded by glow powder
-Light stipple sputtered Mag reflector
-UCL, blue AR coating
-Powered by 1 AW C Li-ion


----------



## uluapoundr (Jun 17, 2008)

That super clean work. How do you get the epoxy so nice? I need to make one of these. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hallis (Jun 17, 2008)

I had the exact same thought about the epoxy  I may have to send you a few of mine to have a little glow added 

Shane


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 17, 2008)

That glowpowder looks incredible, please show us how you make such a good application.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Nice light and beutifully executed as always Mr Glow Powda Masta :nana:



Cant wait to get it.
Thank you for beeing so helpful.
Best Regards,
Benny


----------



## Icarus (Jun 17, 2008)

Not bad for a beginner... 
.
.
.
Great job old buddy... :twothumbs
The sputtered reflector looks perfect!  

Did you measure output current on high with fresh batteries? 

:wave:


----------



## Icarus (Jun 17, 2008)

MorpheusT1 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Nice light and beutifully executed as always Mr Glow Powda Masta :nana:
> ...


Hi Benn*ie*... 
.
Are you really sure you need another light... :thinking:
It even doesn't get dark anymore in Mo I Rana at this time of the year! :nana:
I'm sure we'll not see any beamshots before X-mas... 
.
:wave:


----------



## darkzero (Jun 18, 2008)

AlexGT said:


> That glowpowder looks incredible, please show us how you make such a good application.


 
No secrets here, been doing it the same way as I've posted how in the past. All I use to apply it is the same tool that I use to mix it with & my hands. Patience & practice....




Icarus said:


> Not bad for a beginner...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 
:laughing: I'm learining, I'm learning, it's all coming back to me slowly....:thinking:
Thanks old pal, I'm trying! 

On this one I measured a steady 2.7A - 2.8A after 2 mins.

I'm still debating on whether I should take it to the post office or not.....
Just kidding Benny! Will be out the door tomorrow.

:wave:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Hi Benn*ie*...
> .
> Are you really sure you need another light... :thinking:
> It even doesn't get dark anymore in Mo I Rana at this time of the year! :nana:
> ...




Hi Fredd*ie :nana:

One can never have enough lights.. i am afterall a repeat offender in these halls..The cure is yet to be found.
Ive sold em,beeing pretty sure this fling was over but i keep buying them back..

This one was to hard not to get and Will is a Gentleman to deal with.
Darkness...who cares 
Afterall we do have that for the most of the year..2 months of light i can live with 
And at this time of year i have fun turning the lights off in the basement.


Torturing the wife with my lights stumbeling into the bedroom at 3 in the night after beeing at the Nightowl spot is still a rituale here.
:devil:
So dont worry about the lights not beeing used,im uncurable..
* *Torturing the neighbours will have to wait until dark sets in again.

*



*They still talk about New years when i fired up my Helios and set it upwards to make a beam that lasted a good hour...some where pissed the fireworks did not show aswell because of the light that came out of it..
Yep it was a blast... 
*






darkzero said:


> I'm still debating on whether I should take it to the post office or not.....
> Just kidding Benny! Will be out the door tomorrow.
> 
> :wave:



:eeksign:





* Thanks again Will for an outstanding build.
:wave:* 



* -- Benny--*


----------



## 3rdrock (Jun 19, 2008)

That looks good.I have parts on the way to do the same thing.
Got anymore pics of the switch,and what kind of wire are you using?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 19, 2008)

MorpheusT1 said:


> *Thanks again Will for an outstanding build.*
> *:wave:*
> 
> 
> ...


 
No problem Benny, anytime! :thumbsup:





3rdrock said:


> That looks good.I have parts on the way to do the same thing.
> Got anymore pics of the switch,and what kind of wire are you using?


 
I do not but there are some great tutorials here.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (Jun 19, 2008)

darkzero said:


> No problem Benny, anytime! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can someone tell me how to get the switch out of the M*g3D? Seems to be stuck.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 19, 2008)

J.McDonald Knives said:


> Can someone tell me how to get the switch out of the M*g3D? Seems to be stuck.


 
What I like to do with stuck switches & works for me....

After you loosen the hex screw, with the hex key still in the hole, instead of trying to slide it out, use the hex key to move the switch side to side to break the switch free, then you should be able to slide it out with ease (assuming the hex screw is loosened enough). Having the switch in the ON position also helps.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (Jun 19, 2008)

darkzero said:


> What I like to do with stuck switches & works for me....
> 
> After you loosen the hex screw, with the hex key still in the hole, instead of trying to slide it out, use the hex key to move the switch side to side to break the switch free, then you should be able to slide it out with ease (assuming the hex screw is loosened enough). Having the switch in the ON position also helps.



I kept looking inside it to see where the allen screw was and then I remembered I had a random allen wrench and stuck it in there and it was a perfect fit. I feel stupid now. Oh and I found out about that screw from another thread when I did some major major thread searching. Thanks.


----------



## James35 (Jun 22, 2008)

This is an awesome looking light. Any chance I can get the overall length of this flashlight?


----------



## allburger (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome light. This is one of the best looking p7 mags out there!!! Nice Work!!


----------



## darkzero (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments fellas. 

James, these measure about 7.25" long. I had these (Benny's & mine) shortened especially for the AW C li-ion. 

You could have Brian shorten them for 1 standard C size & then have the tailcap modded to accept the C li-ion. This would make it about 0.25" even shorter. I like the size of these better than the standard 1 C size. It looks more proportioned. My standard 1C Mag looks too short IMO.


----------



## JamisonM (Jun 23, 2008)

darksero, what's your secret to soldering so neatly? Got any tips for this beginner?


----------



## climberkid (Jun 23, 2008)

i want one soooo bad. only...:mecry:


----------



## darkzero (Jun 23, 2008)

JamisonM said:


> darksero, what's your secret to soldering so neatly? Got any tips for this beginner?


 
As with anything, pratice makes perfect. Asking for tips & having someone show you helps a lot too. Unfortunately I wasn't so lucky & it took me a while to learn how to solder SMT components. I always use flux no matter what, even if the connections are clean & even though I use rosin core solder. I prefer liquid rosin flux instead of paste. I don't like to use the no-clean flux. For general soldering I keep my iron around 700F & 600-650F for the very very delicate stuff.

There was a recent post that showed videos on soldering. The last video in that post had some good material in there.


----------



## JamisonM (Jun 23, 2008)

darkzero said:


> As with anything, pratice makes perfect. Asking for tips & having someone show you helps a lot too. Unfortunately I wasn't so lucky & it took me a while to learn how to solder SMT components. I always use flux no matter what, even if the connections are clean & even though I use rosin core solder. I prefer liquid rosin flux instead of paste. I don't like to use the no-clean flux. For general soldering I keep my iron around 700F & 600-650F for the very very delicate stuff.
> 
> There was a recent post that showed videos on soldering. The last video in that post had some good material in there.


How do you get the wire to stay in place when soldering it to the LEDs legs? I thought about using a small alligator clip to hold the wire on the leg. I've even thought about wrapping the wire around the legs. To me, this is the hardest part, and making sure the tip is kept tinned.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 24, 2008)

Why don't you solder the wire first and then mount the LED on the heatsink?

Or you can add a little bit solder on the wire and on the LED. then hold them together and heat them up for a moment. That's it


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 24, 2008)

cant believe how clean this looks! great work!


----------



## James35 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks darkzero for measuring for me. I have a couple law enforcement officer friends that I'm building some P7 lights for. One of them is old school and uses a large light (this makes my job easy), but the other is using a Streamlight Stinger XT which is 7 5/8" long. So your light inspired me to consider a cutting down a Mag C light. Problem is, he wants a tail switch. Doesn't using a tail switch create a lot more battery room? 

P.S. I agree with you about the size you chose. It does look properly proportioned. And I'm definately sold on the D2DIM driver. Very nice.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jun 30, 2008)

:wave:

Got this Pocket Rocket today.And i must say DarkZero`s work is top notch,every little detail is perfect and he even got the crappy Mag Reflector looking like a Boutique bought Light stipple Aluminum Reflector.

I am very happy with this light and it is the smallest Mag i have had,all the other mods i have had has ended up beeing sold because of theire big size.
This is perfect.

This will replace my M6 as a Bump in the night light.


Thanks Will,
Benny


----------



## darkzero (Jun 30, 2008)

MorpheusT1 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Got this Pocket Rocket today.And i must say DarkZero`s work is top notch,every little detail is perfect and he even got the crappy Mag Reflector looking like a Boutique bought Light stipple Aluminum Reflector.
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad it finally arrived! The long trip was getting me worried! Thank you very much for the kind words. Knowing that you are happy with it makes me happy & is all I could care about. 

I'll send some other different types of sputtered reflectors for you to play with in the next package.

Thanks Benny! Always a pleasure working with you! Are you sure you're not Freddy's brother or cousin or something? You two are probably the most greatest members around that I have met around here! :nana:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 1, 2008)

darkzero said:


> I'm glad it finally arrived! The long trip was getting me worried! Thank you very much for the kind words. Knowing that you are happy with it makes me happy & is all I could care about.
> 
> I'll send some other different types of sputtered reflectors for you to play with in the next package.
> 
> Thanks Benny! Always a pleasure working with you! Are you sure you're not Freddy's brother or cousin or something? You two are probably the most greatest members around that I have met around here! :nana:





The pleasure is all mine 

:nana:

No need to send me some extra Reflectors,i dont want to mess with perfection.Besides if i open it up all the Dust in Norway will destroy the clean look.


:wave:

--Benny--


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! I know you must be tired of hearing this but i am impressed with how clean your work is, the glow application is incredible!


----------



## James35 (Jul 15, 2008)

darkzero,
Would you mind telling me what that aluminum 1/4" extension is?


----------



## darkzero (Jul 15, 2008)

James35 said:


> darkzero,
> Would you mind telling me what that aluminum 1/4" extension is?


 
Just a 1" x 1/4" disc that I like to use to mount the driver in all my D2DIM builds. Adds more mass to the Hotlips heatsink as well.


----------



## James35 (Jul 15, 2008)

How sweet is that! Thanks for the response. Mass is what I am looking for as well. Are those commonly sold somewhere, or should I ask someone like Brian? 

Did you put a layer of thermal epoxy in between the D2DIM and the disc to so that the D2DIM won't short out on it?


----------



## MrBaz (Jul 20, 2008)

Where did you get that reflector?


----------



## darkzero (Jul 20, 2008)

MrBaz said:


> Where did you get that reflector?


 

From me. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/492893#post492893


----------



## wquiles (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent work Will :thumbsup:


Will


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Oct 29, 2008)

Darkzero,

Alittle late but will you ba making anymore of these? I am interested.

Thank


----------

